# L.S. Starrett 8" level



## oldboy1950 (Jun 6, 2017)

i got this level a few years back with some other tooling and rediscovered it today.
the main vial is broken and i was wondering if there is a service place or person that could fix it.
Dan


----------



## chips&more (Jun 6, 2017)

You can buy just the glass vial part and fix it yourself. I have done it several times, not that hard. JUST DON’T LOOSE THOSE LITTLE SPRING THINGS! Please don’t ask.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## oldboy1950 (Jun 6, 2017)

chips, where did you buy your vials .


----------



## benmychree (Jun 6, 2017)

You might consider buying a vial with greater sensitivity than the original, which is .005" per foot (not close enough to level most machine tools). A sensitive vial would be .0005" per foot.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Jun 6, 2017)

i did a google search and found a couple of Starrett dist. close by and will try them.


----------



## mikey (Jun 6, 2017)

Call the factory. They'll get one to you quick.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 7, 2017)

benmychree said:


> You might consider buying a vial with greater sensitivity than the original, which is .005" per foot (not close enough to level most machine tools). A sensitive vial would be .0005" per foot.


I found the source of the precision level vials; 
http://wamoyer.com/

W.A. Moyer Company - Spirit Level Vials

wamoyer.com

over the years, the w.a. moyer name has become synonymous with the ultimate in quality in the manufacture of tubular glass level vials. continuous research provides ...


----------



## JayMcClellan (Jun 16, 2017)

I noticed that Amazon has Starrett vials for $26 with free shipping:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DEB4LFC

I don't need a replacement vial for my 6" machinist's level but I thought about buying another vial for a shopmade project.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Jun 16, 2017)

thanks Jay, i just put in my order with the link you provided.
Dan


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 16, 2017)

benmychree said:


> I found the source of the precision level vials;
> http://wamoyer.com/
> 
> W.A. Moyer Company - Spirit Level Vials
> ...



Moyer quotes a typical sensitivity of 30 min. of arc for their vials.  This works out to about .1"/ft.  A machinist's level will have a sensitivity of .005"/ft. and .0005"/ft. for the more sensitive levels.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 17, 2017)

oldboy1950 said:


> thanks Jay, i just put in my order with the link you provided.
> Dan



I went to Starrett's webpage and looked at their levels. 

It turns out that the different length 98 class levels have different level vials.  The 98-8 uses a 15025-0 (3-1/8" x 17/32") vial or PT99431 vial assembly.  The Amazon offering is a 15024 (3-5/8" x 5/8") vial which apparently fits the 98-12 level.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Jun 20, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> The Amazon offering is a 15024 (3-5/8" x 5/8") vial which apparently fits the 98-12 level.


DANG ! it should be here in a few days.... last night i disassembled my level in preparation for the " blessed event ".
thanks for the heads up RJ, i am now prepared for disappointment :[


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 20, 2017)

oldboy1950 said:


> DANG ! it should be here in a few days.... last night i disassembled my level in preparation for the " blessed event ".
> thanks for the heads up RJ, i am now prepared for disappointment :[


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.  Perhaps you can make a modified holder for the vial.  It is only 3/32" larger in diameter and 1/2" longer as I recall.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 20, 2017)

Modifying the holder and or vial sounds simple, but is not worth the task. You want the vial to fit as close as possible the holders window. This is for appearance and also so the plaster doesn’t leak out and is not seen when you are done. Just get the correct vial.


----------

